# Awning Out Of Alignment????



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

We hadn't pulled our awning out for a while until this past weekend. When we went to pull it out, the rear upright was bound up and was hard to pull away. When we went to retract it, things did not line up at the very top, almost like the whole thing got pushed back a little bit. I'm positive I haven't hit anything while towing.

Am I doing something wrong or is there some way to adjust this? I have some other warrenty work to be done next month and was going to bring this to the dealers attention too, if I'm not doing something stupid.

anyone else have this happen before?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Most likely just a slight mis alignment.

Check the awning material to see if it is coiling on the reel evenly on each end. If it is spiraling some it will walk the supports too far one direction. This can be caused by a stretched awning but is not the end of the world.

You can try a couple of things.

1 - when deployed slide the awning material on the roller. If the supports are being pulled forward then before you stow the awning make sure to slide it forward slightly on the roller before you roll it up.

2 - have a helper apply pressure to the supports in the required direction for alignment as you stow the awning. Watch you do not pinch your fingers.

3 - Always let the awning slam home the last 18 to 24". This will also help close the awning at the top.


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Most likely just a slight mis alignment.
> 
> Check the awning material to see if it is coiling on the reel evenly on each end. If it is spiraling some it will walk the supports too far one direction. This can be caused by a stretched awning but is not the end of the world.
> 
> ...


Items 1 and 2 make a lot of sense and easy to try out.
Item 3..... really? I was trying to be gentle with it so maybe that was part of it too.

This reminds me of another thing to ask..... I'm assuming its best to have the pull strap located towards the center of the awning for operation and slide it out of the way when its out. How does one persone do this? With the strap in the middle, how do you hold the strap and flip the retraction lever at the same time? I was by myself and couldn't do both. I'm sure all the animals in the woods got a good laugh out of watching me trying try to do this.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

With the strap slid to the release side and you are ready to stow the awning. Pull hard and steady on the strap, this will release tension on the ratchet and allow you to put it in the stow direction easily. Then while still holding tension on the strap walk to the middle of the awning and slowly release tension and it will close. Even with tension on the strap it will slide easily in the groove.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Also check to make sure that the extender rods (with the black handle you pull out) are all the way down before rolling up. Mine somehow was about 1/2" from hitting the stop on the bottom and it rolled up slightly funny.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

snowviking said:


> This reminds me of another thing to ask..... I'm assuming its best to have the pull strap located towards the center of the awning for operation and slide it out of the way when its out. How does one persone do this? With the strap in the middle, how do you hold the strap and flip the retraction lever at the same time? I was by myself and couldn't do both. I'm sure all the animals in the woods got a good laugh out of watching me trying try to do this.


You may have provided a clue to your problem with your last question. If you hold the pull-strap towards one end while rolling up the awning, the far end will roll up ahead of the end you're holding. There are two springs in the awning roller - one on the right end and one on the left end (I had to replace the ratcheting end and spring on a Carefree awning, once). If you hold one back, the other can't help but get a bit ahead, causing the awning material to roll up sooner on the far end.

If my guess is not correct - never mind!

Mike


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

My awning has this exact same issue. Had a heck of a time trying to get the rear top to lock in.
It is indeed difficult to move from releasing the lever back to the middle of the awning while keeping tension on the strap to prevent the thing from slamming all the way up. Best scenario is to have a helper.
Next time out I will be looking closely at the ends of the roller to make sure they are rolling evenly


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hey there,

I normally wrap things up outside while the DW is getting things done inside. When I need to roll the awning up I leave the strap in the middle of the awning with the awning tool (long rod for throwing the roll up/roll down lever) through the awning strap loop.

With my left hand I cup my hand under the roller providing upward and outward pressure. I will flip the lever to roll-up and with both hands I maintain upward/outward pressure and walk my hands over to the middle, grasp the strap and raise away. It works for me everytime. The only risk is losing your grip on the roller. That could be bad.

If you are worried about that happening, maybe a stake could be used to keep the strap/awning from getting away from you?

Give it a shot. I find it easy.

Eric


----------



## snowviking (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks for all the advice, I'll be sure to try it all out as soon as I get back to camp later this week. We left the trailers up at camp and we all can't wait to get away from work later this week to enjoy our annual trip.

Its a big deal because trailers used to not be allowed for this weekend.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I pulled my TT out of storage this weekend and got her all cleaned up for a short trip next weekend.

It appears that the ratchet in my awning has stopped working. The side lever doesn't seem to lock into place now until the awning is fully deployed?? There is no "ratcheting" sound either.

I can lock the awning in place once fully deployed but not until this point.

Anyone else have this problem?

Wayne


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

luv2rv said:


> I pulled my TT out of storage this weekend and got her all cleaned up for a short trip next weekend.
> 
> It appears that the ratchet in my awning has stopped working. The side lever doesn't seem to lock into place now until the awning is fully deployed?? There is no "ratcheting" sound either.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the spring inside the ratcheting mechanism has slipped out of it's captive slot or is broken. There should be a bent, "band steel" type of spring inside the forward end cap that holds the lever in either position. If it has somehow slipped out of its slot, it won't work properly. If it is broken, I don't know what to tell you.

That (rusted/broken) spring is the reason I had to replace the forward spring/ratcheting end-cap assembly on my last Carefree awning. They don't sell those individual parts, so I had to buy that whole assembly. Seems like it was just over $100 - but that was just a 10' awning for our pop-up. Mine (and probably yours) are A&E awnings, but their mechanism can't be too much different.

If you take the end cap off, keep track of which way the spring is wound and how many revolutions come unwound - you will have to rewind it the same way. Carefree's customer service didn't even know that, so they had to call me back after talking to someone on the assembly line.

I wouldn't use the awning unless I could stake it down with guy-lines. You might be able to carefully position the lever in a detent, but a gust of wind could temporarily release the pressure on the lever - then whoosh - your awning will retract like you've never seen it retract before! (A lot of noise and maybe damage to awning and/or trailer.)

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A good grip is necesary but this is how I put it up alone.
I put the strap in the center, proceed to the lever. I put my left hand under the awning around the roller with a good grip, holding it from spinning. I flip the lever with my right hand and then using a good grip with both hands on the roller , work my way back to the center. Your hand needs to be on aluminum only, not fabric. Never slipped yet.

John


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure what you're describing (what exactly is out of alignment)... but to go a different direction from everyone else...

when I leave the awning out in wind it sometimes slides down the track such that the support arms don't line up and click into place very well when I try to close it. There have been a few times where I've had to get up on something and pull the awning back forward in the track on the side of the trailer.

Of course, this is as gentle as possible as I don't want to just rip the awning.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

snowviking said:


> This reminds me of another thing to ask..... I'm assuming its best to have the pull strap located towards the center of the awning for operation and slide it out of the way when its out. How does one persone do this? With the strap in the middle, how do you hold the strap and flip the retraction lever at the same time? I was by myself and couldn't do both. I'm sure all the animals in the woods got a good laugh out of watching me trying try to do this.


During our PDI several years ago, we were told NOT to keep rolling the strap up in the same place, over and over. As it would slightly stretch out the awning material, and show after time. When I roll ours up, I start with the strap just right of the center line, and let it hang to the ground. I walk down to where the release lever is, and while pushing down on the top of the roller, release the lever. While keeping downward pressure on the roller (to keep it from rolling up) walk down to where the strap is hanging. Grab the strap and let it slowly slip through my fingers (keeping the strap flat). While the awning is rolling up, I am slowly moving the strap toward the right. When the awning is stowed, the end of the strap is with in arms reach when standing on the strap. After your awning is rolled up, make sure that to road locks on the main awning rails and tighten up the twist lock on the top extending rails. I don't think that I have ever used the rod to grab the awning strap, nor have I ever had any problems with it rolling up or unrolling.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> I don't think that I have ever used the rod to grab the awning strap, nor have I ever had any problems with it rolling up or unrolling.


I must be missing something. How do you reach the end of the strap 10 feet off the ground?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I must be missing something. How do you reach the end of the strap 10 feet off the ground?


Boater Dan,

I could do it with my 26RS but not with the Sydney.

Mark


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> I don't think that I have ever used the rod to grab the awning strap, nor have I ever had any problems with it rolling up or unrolling.


I must be missing something. How do you reach the end of the strap 10 feet off the ground?
[/quote]
When I roll it up, I roll the awning strap toward the door. When I am ready to unroll it the next time, I fold out the steps, climb up the steps, reach up, grab the strap and unroll. I usually already have the cooler oy the time that it is time to unlatch the awning release, so I just stand in the cooler to release it. Quick and easy (well, at least for me)


----------

